# Cove Base Tile



## go_hercules (Dec 25, 2009)

I am working on a shower enclosure which has 4.25 x 4.25 ceramic tiles on the vertical walls as well as the floor. Unfortunately, when the floor tiles were laid, the cuts were very sloppy and there is an uneven gap between the wall tiles and floor tiles varying from touching up to almost a quarter inch. It was grouted, and as you could guess it cracked badly. I caulked it several years ago but the caulk is now failing. I was thinking of adding some type of cove base tile OVER the existing tiles, to overlap the gap. I was thinking either bonding the tiles to the walls and not the floor to eliminate cracking. I was also thinking of just setting the tiles in a bed of silicone which would accommodate any movement between wall and floor. I don't want to remove any tiles to set in a sanitary cove base tile, I just want to overlay the existing tiles. Any thoughts on this? Thanks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

go_hercules said:


> Yeah, seriously. Otherwise I wouldn't have posted it. *Does anyone have an actual opinion on this besides this goober?*


\

Yes I do. 

Sounds like you are a DIY'er & proposing a hack fix.

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

